# Jerseyfest News - ILM Studios Star Wars Chief Model Maker & More !



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

I don't think I could possibly have more exciting news for our show...

We are honored to have Lorne Peterson attending as one of our special guests at the Jerseyfest Model Kit & Statue Fair in September in New Jersey. Not only will attendees be able to meet Lorne, but he'll also be doing presentations on his past model making at ILM Studios, which of course includes Star Wars, plus his current and future projects, and his terrific book "Sculpting a Galaxy - Inside the Star Wars Model Shop". I know the majority of you know very well who Lorne is and what his legendary accomplishments are, but I still would like to share some background information on him:

Lorne Peterson - IMDb
lorne peterson star wars - Bing Videos
lorne peterson star wars - Bing Videos
lorne peterson star wars - Bing Images
Amazon.com: Sculpting a Galaxy: Inside the Star Wars Model Shop (9781933784038): Lorne Peterson, George Lucas, Rick McCallum, Phil Tippett: Books

Our show has grown tremendously in the "Sci-Fi vehicle models" area this year, and will continue to grow in the coming months as we are a diverse show aiming to satisfy both figure and vehicle hobbyists. We will be posting big announcements soon about numerous show activities that will be occurring all weekend long. They include involvement from elite artists and companies that many of you know. We are going "top shelf" for this show so that all who attend will have a great time and have the opportunity to see and buy great models, supplies and collectibles, as well as learn from other great artists.

Much more info to come. Love this hobby!

Dave
Jerseyfest Model Kit & Statue Fair, LLC 
JerseyFestFair » Model Kit & Statue Fair


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

To subscribe to the show news blog so you can instantly receive news updates, go to this web page, scroll down and enter your e-mail address on the bottom right of the screen: www.jerseyfestfair.com

Thanks!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

We will have numerous night time activities and parties at the hotel throughout the weekend during Jerseyfest. This party is an opportunity for forum members from across the USA to come together and celebrate our great hobby. See more here: http://www.sideshowcollectors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125904


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you get any cooler than winning an award for best Predator from the man who created the original monster for the movie? The winner of the "Steve Wang Best Predator" autographed trophy at the Jerseyfest Model & Art Contest will be picked out by none other than Steve Wang himself, who will be our special guest all weekend long. The category is for best paint job/composition of a Predator kit - figure, bust or diorama. The contest will be held during the vendor show on Saturday, September 14th and will feature many other awards and prizes. More info about the contest will be posted in the coming weeks - see all the latest here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=68


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Another Saturday night party added to Jerseyfest, this time for Sci-Fi vehicle hobbyists: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

A reminder that the deadline for signing up for Jerseyfest Academy classes is coming up in a few weeks. See all the options here, which includes different clases for painting, sculpting, Sci-Fi vehicles, etc. occurring on Friday, Sept. 13th: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=315

See latest show news here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57

Hope to see you there!

Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

The Jerseyfest Model & Art Contest will feature a very special award called the "Lorne Peterson Best Star Wars Kit" award. Lorne will be at our show all weekend long and will be picking out the winning kit, which can be any completed Star Wars vehicle model kit (resin, plastic, scratch built, diorama, etc.) entered in the contest. The award is a beautiful, big, vertical standing plaque with a shimmering blue tint, which will be autographed by Lorne. He will announce the winner and hand the person the plaque during the Jerseyfest Contest Awards Ceremony. We will take a photo of Lorne handing the award to the winner so that the special moment can be captured for a lifetime for that person. Lorne Peterson is a living legend who was the Chief Model Maker for the Star Wars movies as well as many other blockbuster movies such as Jurassic Park, Indiana Jones, etc. The contest and Awards Ceremony will be held during the vendor show on Saturday, September 14th, and will feature many other awards and prizes, including numerous awards for figures, busts, vehicles and mecha models. More info about the contest will be posted in the coming weeks - see all the latest here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=68


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

For the price of admission into the show, Jerseyfest show attendees have the option of attending many demos and presentations all weekend long on painting, building and sculpting models as well as getting an inside look on how models and make up effects were used on classic movies. Presenters includes Lorne Peterson (Original ILM Studios), Steve Wang (original Stan Winston Studios), Jeff Yagher, Jason Eaton, and other great, professional artists. 

Note that we have made our *Sunday* programming especially good with presentations on Inside the Star Wars Model Shop, Inside the Making of the Predator, An Inside Look at Sculpting the "Yagher Classics" Series of Models, and more. Between the Saturday night events/parties and Sunday presentations, our goal is to make it a great experience for folks staying for the whole weekend.

See all the details on the presentations here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=64

Dave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for posting this stuff! I hope to be in attendance!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

We are honored to have Jeff Yagher, the “godfather” of monster model sculptors, as one of our special guests at Jerseyfest. He will be at a vendor table all weekend long, so stop by to say hello. 

On Saturday, he will be doing a presentation in a separate conference room where he will discuss the sculpting methods he used on numerous figures and busts that he sculpted over the years. On Sunday, he will be doing the same for his “Yagher Classics” series. 

As a reminder, all demos during the vendor show are included with the price of admission into the show. See the latest listing of show demos here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=64

Below are some of Jeff’s sculpts painted by some of the most gifted painters in the hobby…


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

moonlightdrive21 said:


> Can you get any cooler than winning an award for best Predator from the man who created the original monster for the movie? The winner of the "Steve Wang Best Predator" autographed trophy at the Jerseyfest Model & Art Contest will be picked out by none other than Steve Wang himself, who will be our special guest all weekend long. The category is for best paint job/composition of a Predator kit - figure, bust or diorama. The contest will be held during the vendor show on Saturday, September 14th and will feature many other awards and prizes. More info about the contest will be posted in the coming weeks - see all the latest here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=68


Jerseyfest's autographed, "Steve Wang Best Predator Trophy"...


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Zotz is a prestigious, overseas model kit company who are flying into the USA to sell and display their fantastic resin kits at Jerseyfest. The kits are rare and produced in low quantities – so once they’re gone, they’re gone. Below are pictures of a few of the kits they carry, some of which are new ones debuting at Jerseyfest !


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

If you’re a hobbyist, no matter what type of model kits you build and paint, you’ll find loads of hobby tools and supplies of all kinds at the Jerseyfest vendor show. One of our vendors, B&B Hobby Supplies, will be at the show with over 12 tables filled with massive amounts of specialty tools and gadgets. See pictures of some of their tables below (http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57):


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

A new, special exhibit was just added to Jerseyfest that will showcase a spectacular array of large scale, Sci-Fi vehicle and mecha models. It includes ”studio scale” pieces and other unique, large sized builds. The models were created by some of the most talented artists in the garage kit hobby including Jason Eaton, Mike Salzo, Al Camisa (aka IED Bountyhunter), and more. 

Several pieces will be on display in a separate room, many of which accurately depict original models used in films or TV programs like Star Wars, Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica and other classics. All Jerseyfest attendees will have access to the exhibit room on Saturday and Sunday during the vendor show, which is included with the price of admission into the show. Below are some examples of the many models that will be on display at this exhibit:

*Star Wars:* Imperial At At, Imperial Probe Droid, Snowspeeder, X-Wing, Cloud Car, Imperial Dispatch PPD

*Battlestar Galactica:* Colonial Movers, Antique Viper, 31 Inch TOS VIper, Ragtag Ships, Colonial Shuttle

*Various Mechas from:* Macross, Ma.K

See more show news here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=57


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

World renowned painter and sculptor Daniel Horne will be at Jerseyfest displaying and selling amazing paintings and giclee prints (canvas & paper) of classic movie monsters, fantasy art, etc. See pictures of his extraordinary work below, including 2 life-sized mummy busts that will be for sale as kits at the show…


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jerseyfest model contest trophy for best paint job on a comic book character, presented by Garage Kit Colors. See more pics of contest trophies, plaques, prizes, and category descriptions here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=68


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out this short video to see great laboratory lighting for your classic monster kits from "Starlighting Projects", who will have them on display and for sale at Jerseyfest on Sept. 14th and 15th:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_6AZr4MPR8&feature=player_embedded

http://www.jerseyfestfair.com


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Google says your web site may be compromised. 
Can you check it out?


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Great news for classic monster model kit builders and collectors who are attending Jerseyfest ! Moebius Models will have for sale new "resin" replacement heads to go with their existing Frankenstein & Bride model kit. They are much more detailed and more closely scaled than the original ones that come with the plastic kit. They are sculpted by Jeff Yagher, who will also be at Jerseyfest. And to top it off, Moebius will also have larger more detailed resin bases for sale to go with the kit.

Moebius has indicated that it's very unlikely that the resin heads will be available for sale again after the show and limited quantities will be available at Jerseyfest. The base was available from a very small amount of retailers earlier this year but was sold out instantly.

Moebius will have 2 vendor tables that will not only showcase new kits, but include rare, classic, resin garage kits from Frank Winspur's (owner) collection for sale !! Get ready for some gems !


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

The entire Jerseyfest team was blown away by how big and successful the show was this year! We are grateful for all the attendees, vendors, artists, support team, etc. who participated. We just posted a gallery that contains hundreds of pictures from the show. It shows the incredible amount, quality and diversity of models and art that were for sale and on display, plus how much fun it was for everyone for 3 days. Click here to view the gallery: 2013 Jerseyfest Model & Kit Statue Fair » JerseyFestFair 

We applaud the hobby community because so many people believed in and showed up for this convention from all over the country and even from outside of the USA.

Also would like to again say thank you to Steve Wang, Lorne Peterson, Jeff Yagher and all of our other guest presenters for making the show extra special.

In summary...

- Over 65 people attended Jerseyfest Academy classes, which occurred the day before the vendor show started. The programming and artists were first rate - thank you guys.
- We had over 112 vendor tables, and sold out.
- Many vendors did great with sales. The various kits, art and products for sale were phenomenal.
- The contest room was jam packed with 32 tables filled with 349 entries - the quality was jaw dropping.
- Every presentation/demo was a home run with great presenters that covered diverse topics, and had great audience turnouts.
- The hallways and bar were packed with partying hobbyists having great conversations and laughs all day and night. Even had great food and drink just like the old basement days :wink: ). We were all one big family, but this time there were hundreds of us.
- I was happy to see many folks from the Sci-F and hardware community embrace the show, which I know will keep expanding every year.

But there's always things that could have been better and room for improvement, and we will work even harder for next year's show.

Hope to see many of you at Jerseyfest in September of 2014 for an even bigger and better show. Much more info to come, so stay tuned.

Next stop Chiller and Wonderfest...oh yeah !

Cheers to this great hobby of ours !

Thanks,
Dave
JerseyFestFair » Model Kit & Statue Fair


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had a blast, even though I was only there Saturday morning to buy stuff. I hope you continue to use that location for future shows, it's nice and close to home for me.


----------

